
Musk Teases Tesla Simi - Dnguyen
https://electrek.co/2017/04/28/tesla-semi-elon-musk-teaser-image-all-electric-truck/
======
tcoppi
Most interesting thing is that it is designed for long haul trucking. Can't
want to hear how they are pulling that off, doesn't seem to be possible given
current battery densities.

~~~
Doxin
It's much easier to stick a huge-ass battery in a truck than in a car. I'm
fairly sure the tactic here is to take the convex hull of a truck and fill it
to the brim with batteries.

------
FreedomToCreate
Can we let the thing get announced before we all jump on the Tesla bandwagon.
We have no idea what the capability of this thing will be.

------
stupidhn
> _It looks sick_ "

It's an artist's depiction with zero visible details.

You can tell it's TSLA earnings day.

------
ninju
Typo in HN title...it should be Tesla _Semi_ (not Simi)

